# Starting up Small excavating business ... need advice



## exodus (Apr 22, 2008)

First off, my name is Marcus. I have been browsing through the forums for a little over a month now and thought i'd make my first post. 

So .. I am interested in starting up a small excavating business here on Vancouver Island, BC (Canada) and am currently looking for machinery. I have a wide range of experience on excavators, front-end loaders. I am working for a large steel recycling business right now, running a 892 Deere. I recently did a job removing stumps and grading a driveway for a friend. I rented a mini 303 CAT for the job and was quite impressed with the power and handling of the unit. 

--- anyways I am looking at purchasing a Dump Truck, excavator and Trailer --> more specifically, a GMC 7000 TopKick with a Hitachi EX75UR excavator (2000) , and a Econoline 12 ton trailer. 

so .. my question lays with the excavator -- has anyone here ever ran one? Is it a good machine? Is the articulating boom/stick a headache or handy? .. I look forward to reading your posts and if you have any other advice .. I will be gratefull

Thanks


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the site.
If you're in Vancouver, then I recomend buying a Spyder Hoe. I hear they're all the rage (besides, I'm sure Brian would appreciate the competition).


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Nah, You don't want one of those Spyder Hoe things a track hoe would be way better :whistling What part of the Island are you on Marcus? Welcome to the site.


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

Haven't heard from you in awhile Brian. I thought that might get your attention. How's business going?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi cdub, business was really slow getting started but it is really picking up now. It didn't seem to mater how much I advertised and went out and met people it wasn't making the phone ring. But as soon as people seen me working and what I can do the work is pilling up now. I did a small job where I had to crawl down a steep slope between two houses to get into the back yard. There was only 8 feet between the staircases that go beside the houses. When the neighbors seen what I did for that homeowner I got three more jobs on the same block :thumbup:


----------

